# Pouring baits... for cheap?!



## SMDave (Nov 4, 2007)

I saw a commercial for this kid's toy, where you pour plastic into a mold to make bugs, and other "creepy crawlies." Then I thought, why can't you use this kit to pour your own baits for cheap, with the mold and plastics, or the mold and your own plastics, or anything else (maybe you can add glitter, etc.) In this kit you can make toads, worms, lobster (crayfish), and bugs for smallies. Wonder if this would work? these molds are cheaper than lure molds, and although the plastic isn't the best quality probably, you can use your own plastics and glitter, add salt, etc. Any ideas? Here are some links: Here are pics of the mold: https://www.snowcrest.net/fox/cc.html 

And the price and some pics of bugs that have been made already: https://www.backtobasicstoys.com/item/productid/6670/?source=PDGOG07

What do you guys think?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 4, 2007)

It is more expensive then the plastic molds and I am not sure that it will handle the liquid soft plastic's heat.

What are the molds made out of?


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 4, 2007)

It looks like the molds are made of plastic and probably won't handle the heat of the plastic you use for baits. I can't imagine the toy manufactures wanting to get sued over all the kids getting burned by their products.

Also look like you'd end up with baits that are all flat on one side.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok nevermind :lol:


----------

